# Help planning a yard



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Greetings! 
Fall has moved us back into the basement and it is time for trains!

Our latest dilemma is over storage - the son and I scored a whopper of score: 50 cars at an estate sale for $15!:sold:

After pricing out some Rubbermaid or Steri-lite storage bins, I realized it would be WAY cooler to add a yard to a the back wall of the basement. It is a narrow little space behind the furnace, but would nicely fit a small yard and allow us to keep most of our cars out and "on the layout".

So we ask for your help - 

Can any of you Yard Wizards and track planners come up with the most efficient use of our space?

The space is 16" wide by 6' long. Hoping to fit 5 or 6 lines in there. Not sure the best way to layout the switches.

Specifics:

using Atlas flex track
hoping to use Atlas switches (manual) - open to any Wyes, Snaps, #4, etc
lead line can enter anywhere - most likely in the center of the 16"
all the
yard lines can be "dead ends"

With all of the options for ladders and such, I figured I'd just better ask the pros.
Thanks for your suggestions. :smilie_daumenpos:

~Kingred


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is some information:

http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/d3h1.pdf

A compound ladder can be more compact the a simple ladder.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a fantastic site Wilt. Some very helpful information
for yard design.

One that I did not see there, a yard with center entrance
using a Y turnout with a 'simple ladder off each side of the wye.

Don


----------



## Mako2 (Oct 16, 2014)

That was an interesting link for laying out yards, it will come in useful. We had a three track main but were unsure of what to do for the yards.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

